# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Result set after last row

## otmaneo01

Bonjour, j'essaie d'afficher le contenu d'une table dans la base de donn , mais cela me donne l'erreur suivante :



```

```

le code sur la jsp : 


```

```


Merci beaucoup

----------


## esired

Bonsoir. Vous devez faire


```

```

La raison de l'exception est que la mthode *next()* fait avancer le curseur du rsulset. Dans votre cas, il semble que la requte ne retourne pas de rsultat.

----------


## otmaneo01

Merci pour votre rponse, vous avez raison la requete ne retourne aucune ligne, par contre la table dans la base de donnes est remplie; je crois que c'est un probleme de connexion , mais comment le rgler ?  j'ai install oracle 12 c

----------

